# Best KeyLogger?



## forumman83 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Just wondering if anyone knows of a really high quality key logger. Preferably free, but I suppose I am willing to pay if one would suggest that it is worth it. 

I would like to install the keylogger on my wife's computer in order to monitor some communication as i've been feeling a little suspicious lately!

Thanks all,

great place and great support in this community by the way.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

And how do you know she hasn't put one on yours already, i am sure my estranged husband goes all out with pkt sniffers seeing as he knows every web site i go on, or so he says.

I know why don't you just ask her?


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

as far as I am concerned, free keylogger is not safe to use. I googled this site: keylogger4u
knids of keylogger there. Hope it can help u.


----------



## Hamster2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Spector Pro. About 100$ and is installed and configured in 5-10 minutes. Completely stealth mode, processes do not show up in the program manager or the startup (msconfig) section.

There is a lot of stuff you can do with it.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Free key loggers are bad stay away from them. They can/will put malware and viruses on your computer.

A lot of key loggers have free trials, try them out before you buy them. 

My favorite one is web watcher, but it is pricey. like 100.00 for the licence. But once you install it on the computer you want it on, you won't have to get back on the computer to check the logs. you can do it remotely from your computer/phone whatever. 

Desk top shark is a decent one. It is 24.00 to buy the license. Only down side is that you have to get back on the computer it is installed on to view the logs.


----------



## Annanukian (Aug 27, 2012)

KGB Employee Monitor, lets you grab screenshots of all activities, saves deleted words, grabs passwords etc. Plus you can EMAIL all the logs to yourself.


----------



## alstonnat (Oct 25, 2013)

forumman83 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows of a really high quality key logger. Preferably free, but I suppose I am willing to pay if one would suggest that it is worth it.
> 
> ...



I personally don't like this uncomfortable mean to spy or monitor your partner.

But if you really need one I will suggest you a safe and reliable program, Myjad Keylogger Pro, as I did the same stupid thing before but I quit now.

I hope u will not need this very soon.:smthumbup:


----------

